# Rust removal on chrome parts



## fordsnake

I don’t know if this has ever come up regarding surface rust on chrome parts, but here’s something I stumbled across the other day. It’s called CLR Bathroom & Kitchen Cleaner; it comes in a YELLOW spray bottle and you can buy it at almost any hardware store.

When cleaning chrome rims I suggest you leave the tires on and keep them inflated. Spray the CLR directly to the surface to be cleaned (never leave the solution on the surface for more than two or three minutes) scrub the wheels with a mild steel wool, then rinse with clean, cold water. It’s that easy!

Afterwards add a little chrome polish to seal it and to bring back its luster.  

I’m not sure if this will work on aluminum, plastic or painted surfaces? I suggest you read the directions and test it on a small area before you use it. Attached are a few before and after pictures of the amazing results ☺


----------



## bairdco

never tried CLR, thanks for the tip.

soaking parts overnight in 7-up works good, too.


----------



## prewarkid

Sweeeeeeeet!  I have worked with a few different chemicals to clean chrome and this one looks like it works great.  The less elbow grease i have to put in the better!  Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## jerrykr

For the scrubbing part, Harbor Freight has toothbrush size brass brushes for .49 cents.  I like them better than steel wool, as you have a handle to grip.
They also have plastic and steel versions for the same price.  All of them are useful, but the brass does not scratch chrome.


----------



## Michaelk5160

I have restored chrome rims using automatic transmission fluid and bronze wool, works fantastic


----------



## serg

Sorry, what is the bronze wool ?


----------



## spook1s

????   "Alex, I'll take strange statements for $1000 please!"


----------



## Michaelk5160

serg said:


> Sorry, what is the bronze wool ?




Its like steel wool only it is bronze much cleaner to work with and will not leave rust deposits


----------



## Michaelk5160

Simply because you have not heard of bronze wool makes it strange?


----------



## serg

I'm not from America and not everyone can understand. Sorry I found this. http://oldroads.com/clean_kit.html


----------



## bairdco

i thought bronze wool came from suntanned sheep...


----------



## Old rim

spook1s said:


> ????   "Alex, I'll take strange statements for $1000 please!"[/QUOTE
> LOL You are so not right for that Lol--you should have gone for whats behind door number 2


----------



## Michaelk5160

*My error*

As a new member i had thought that i was adding to the forum with something that worked very well for me. I did not realise that i would be the subject of sarcasm. I guess i was in error, sorry for my mistake.


----------



## bairdco

don't get sarcasm mixed up with general goofing around. i don't think anyone here was trying to put you down. i know i wasn't. i was just trying to be funny...


----------



## ridingtoy

Just wanted to add one precaution I found out about when it comes to rust removal on plated surfaces - don't use Naval Jelly! It's fine for unplated metal, but the chemical makeup of it will dissolve the underlying plate layers with use causing the rust pitting to actually worsen in time. The bottle contains this warning about plated surfaces and a phone call to the CS department listed on the bottle confirmed the warning.

Dave


----------



## spook1s

Michaelk5160, Don't take offense. My statement was directed at Serg...  Also notice that his "strange statement" was quickly edited after I made my comment!

His original post just said.......    "looks like bronze wool."    

I'm just playing around!  No need to release the hounds on me!


Serg,  I'm sure you might be able to save some money by doing a little product research on the "oldroads chrome cleaning kit"  I bet they have all the stuff at your local hardware store and you wouldn't have to pay extra for the shipping to your country! A few basic items.


----------



## fordsnake

Thank you Michaelk5160 for your add to the thread, and to Serg I'm sorry for the disrespect that has been displayed. I hope this will help you... http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=brass+wool&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=5644612277&ref=pd_sl_96rf4em9h4_e


----------



## serg

I apologized to Michaelk5160 in personal email. Sometimes it's better to read, and do not ask... This I say to myself)

fordsnake, thanks)


----------



## rustyspoke66

I'm sure we've all messed parts up by using products that just do not work. I remember when I was younger and working in a bike shop and the owner showed me how to clean fenders up with steel wool. Boy it sure took the rust off fast, the only problem is that it destroyed the chrome finish because the steel wool is harder than the chrome resulting in lots of very small scratches. I have not tried bronze wool before but it makes sense if it is a softer metal than the chrome and as far as brass goes it also works great once again because the brass is softer than the chrome. Also thanks again for the tip on CLR I will be trying it soon.


----------



## prewar

*Rust -steel wool- chrome*

It makes sense that the chrome gets dull when using steel wool. All may not be lost. I think it's quite possible if there is enough chrome left that it may "polish" out, and return to it original shine.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Bronze wool is the the way to go,but it is hard to find.Most boat yards or boat supply stores carry it.Checked with lowes and home depot and they dont carry it.Maybe your area store has it.


----------



## BrentP

Maybe the finish that got destroyed was actually clear coat.  Fine steel wool won't damage chrome.


----------



## MaxGlide

For rust on rims and around spokes.... Evapo-Rust. Non toxic, not harmful and works amazingly!

Wayne


----------



## ferami

The main ingredients in CLR cleaner are water and lactic acid, but we can use other effective acids to remove the rust on chrome parts: vinegar or lemon drops.


----------



## MagicRat

Hey Boondock,Thanks for the tip on that CLR

I'll see if my local Shop-Rite store has it today.

I know my local Ace Hardware store has 000 Steel Wool and Brass Wool.(I've used them both with good results)

Ida taped those spokes together and un-laced tthe rims...makes it real easy.


----------

